# Checking MD5 sum on nandroid backups fail



## flare561 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've made several backups with nandroid lately, and all of them fail when checking the MD5 sum. Some of my older (February) backups work, but all new backups fail. I've also tried deleting the nandroid.md5 file and making a new one using md5sum * > nandroid.md5. it still tells me that the md5 sum fails, anyone else having similar issues? (Running Tweaked 2.0 by the way, working backups were done when I had Tweakstock 1.4 installed.)


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you editing the backup file's names?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

I get the same problem but I rarely need to restore/backup anything since I "live on the edge" when I flash ROMs/themes over to my phone. I would like to see this fixed in the terrible event in which my Shitosphere is bricked/useless.


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

I just recently had the same issue. Running Tweaked 2.0


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Me thinks this is a CWM issue as opposed to ROM - fwiw I long ago abandoned using CWM for backup/restores, as I tend to encounter issues more often than not.


----------



## const37 (Feb 23, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> fwiw I long ago abandoned using CWM for backup/restores


In favor of... ? (that would be available on the Strat)


----------



## defe (Jan 24, 2012)

const37 said:


> In favor of... ? (that would be available on the Strat)


I don't know what dwitherell uses for backups, but I use Titanium Backup for my backups. It is well worth the $6.58 for the pro key, but still good with just the free version.


----------



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had this problem. When I make restore backups I unmount everything in CWM. It seems to work then. Not sure why but that's what got it working for me.

Good luck!


----------

